# An open letter to members



## loonym (Oct 6, 2009)

Greetings to all, I'm writing this because the extraordinary humanitarian efforts of TPU! members deserves to be recognized. This thank you letter is sorely inadequate, but for that matter, anything I can do would pale in comparison with what the members of this forum have done.

I'm a single father of a beautiful two year old daughter. I've been raising her on my own since my wife left us in May '08. One and a half years ago I was diagnosed with bladder cancer. It was subsequently found to be stage 4, extremely aggressive, and inoperable. I've tried many various treatments since then, including 2 rounds of chemo, and a round of radiation that consisted of two and a half months of daily therapy. In late July of this year my oncologist told me that the cancer is still growing in spite of all that, and recommended discontinuing all treatment in favor of an approach that will focus on pain management as well as trying to make me more comfortable. Recently those have been my two main issues. The pain from an inoperable T4b bladder cancer is hard to describe, but trust me it's substantial, so they have me on some pretty serious narcotics dosages. Along with that I've recently developed a pretty bad case of lympedema. That is when the lymph nodes become so enlarged that they start creating blockages. In my particular case it's causing my right leg, from the pelvis down, to retain an unusual amount of fluid. My leg has swollen to the point I can't wear shoes or clothing except sweat pants. It's been helped quite a lot in the past week or so when some local people (thanks to Beth C. Wright Cancer Resource Center) bought me a recliner to sleep in so that I can keep it elevated. Also just recently, as my condition deteriorates more, I've been developing mouth sores. I use warm salt water gargle for that. This is an outline of what's happened to me and what's happening now.

Today I went out to go to the pharmacy. When I returned I checked my mail and there was a PayPal notice from Paul (PaulieG). After I read it I became so emotional that I was overwhelmed. I immediately went to my daughter's room where she was watching movies. I grabbed her up and held her in my arms and cried for a good half hour. The members of this forum, unbeknownst to me, took up a collection for us and sent it today. I'm astounded by the caring and generosity of the people here and I want to thank you all from both she and I. It's much, much more than the money, although living on disability is not a living. This illustration of the caring and compassion of the members of TPU! is without parallel.

Thank you all and God bless you, Jon and Annabelle


----------



## TheGoat Eater (Oct 6, 2009)

many thanks to the TPU community! as this meant/means a lot to him and I am very happy to see him being thought of by the TPU community!


----------



## Lionheart (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey man, I dont even know you but get better!


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Oct 6, 2009)

you are so very welcome.  In addition to my donation i also made notice that if news of this were to get to you, i live not far in rhode island and if there is anything you need, help or anything else, please let me know via pm here.  I will do my best to make it up to you in nh where i believe you are from.  Please keep in touch and do your best to stay healthy.  You are welcome and my families and my hearts go out to you and your little girl, wishing you the best of luck.


----------



## hat (Oct 6, 2009)

I am more than happy to be a part of this donation. I think I know what you're going through... my grandfather went through the same thing. It is very tireing and very painful. I really feel for you man, espically since you have that daughter to take care of.


----------



## Hicks (Oct 6, 2009)

Awesome guys!!  loonym is a stand up brother.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow. This just made my day! I'm proud of our team!  loonym and XS will always be apart of it!


----------



## qubit (Oct 6, 2009)

I haven't made a donation yet, but I'd like to. How do I go about this?

And thankyou for your kind words, loonym. My heart and thoughts go out to you and your daughter. I lost a work friend and colleague in May08 to pancreatic cancer and it was hard on all of us. At least he had A1 care the whole way.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 6, 2009)

Qubit, talk with Paulieg, We did it til Sunday night on raising what we could.

Loonym I just wish you the best in this world man. It's a hard thing to hear that you have a cancer, and to be that high in such short time.. You've done great stuff for us in the past. I, am most likely everyone else that donated, am glad to do so. It brings tears to my eyes everytime I saw your signature over at XS, and here. Now, it brings a bit more. 

Best wishes to you and the little one.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 6, 2009)

After reading this my heart aches for you God Bless. Some things are just not fair. Hang in there.


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 6, 2009)

Loonym, thank you for posting. It's all about taking care of each other, and remembering that there is still plenty of humanity in this crazy world. I hope we made your day a bit brighter. Please let us know if there is anything else that we can do.



qubit said:


> I haven't made a donation yet, but I'd like to. How do I go about this?
> 
> And thankyou for your kind words, loonym. My heart and thoughts go out to you and your daughter. I lost a work friend and colleague in May08 to pancreatic cancer and it was hard on all of us. At least he had A1 care the whole way.



Anyone who would still like to donate, please feel free to send me a PM. Thanks!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi there Jon!   I really shouldn't have read this now at work.   Last place I wanna be to burst into tears, I'm not lying.

Anyhow, I just wish you and your daughter the best, hope my contribution helps you out and anything you need you know where to find us dude.   I hope you get better and hope you can make it out to Florida with your daughter, it'll be an honor to be able to meet you in person


----------



## King Wookie (Oct 6, 2009)

This thread is the best thing I've read in a long time. Thank you to the guys that contributed. This is truly awesome!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 6, 2009)

King Wookie said:


> This thread is the best thing I've read in a long time. Thank you to the guys that contributed. This is truly awesome!



I agree


----------



## a111087 (Oct 6, 2009)

lol, i decided to join after reading first post. i mostly do homework anyhow


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 6, 2009)

damn good job gents..damn good job. i hop you feel better loon. if your ever around NH and you need something send a PM


----------



## Reefer86 (Oct 6, 2009)

Im so sorry to hear about whats happening to you. My dad was diagnosed with cancer 3 years ago luckly he was able to be operated on and have treatment. That was a really hard 2 years for our family and a very scary time. My heart of all my family goes out to you and we wish you all the best.


----------



## bogmali (Oct 6, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> if your ever around NH and you need something send a PM



I think he's from around that area Sol (Maine I think)


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 6, 2009)

bogmali said:


> I think he's from around that area Sol (Maine I think)



well then even more reason its about 3 hours doing the speed limit to maine so it would be no problem for me. man i love this kinda stuff though i mean damn.

computer geeks, time to get shit done.

and it just goes to show were not all usn and avatars we are all real people and neighbors or not people can lend a helping hand in the most extrodianary ways. thats why i consider TPU my family i mean i dont have family that lives close by im alone up hear in the sticks but once you get past the "wow this is unreal iv never even "seen" you" stage you realize that you can find good ppl anyware.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 6, 2009)

Remember guys... I'm up for round 2 of help.. go to Paulieg's thread for what I posted..

Sol... I'd say move back to Tampa and you have few Tpu'ers there. ... Or better yet, you know who wants ya as a son! and Ohio is on the way!!!


----------



## Moose (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear your plight, 2 members of my family have died recently of brain cancer they lived for short times after progressivly going "mad".


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 6, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Remember guys... I'm up for round 2 of help.. go to Paulieg's thread for what I posted..
> 
> Sol... I'd say move back to Tampa and you have few Tpu'ers there. ... Or better yet, you know who wants ya as a son! and Ohio is on the way!!!



lol now its a toss up im by myself but i can either go back to tampa or get adopted either wy im surrounded by tpu members



Moose said:


> I'm sorry to hear your plight, 2 members of my family have died recently of brain cancer they lived for short times after progressivly going "mad".



wow im sorry to hear that man


----------



## Yukikaze (Oct 6, 2009)

Jon, if you need anything else as far as help from the Middle East can go, drop me an e-mail at lev@rashaz.com.

I am not a religious man, so I have no prayers to offer, but I'll do what I can from here, so do not hesitate to get in touch.

Best wishes,
Lev.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hope you get well man.

Just goes to show how awesome a community like TPU is.


----------



## Nick89 (Jan 17, 2010)

You will be missed Jon. Rock on in heaven and watch over your daughter.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2010)

I just noticed that Jon thanked each and every post.   RIP Jon, we'll always remember you buddy


----------

